# [EVDL] Brake-Throttle override



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jay Donnaway wrote:
> 
> > I've noticed that the Soliton includes such programming, but Zilla does
> > not. Any ideas on a way to add a brake interlock to the Zilla, Curtis or
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 13 Apr 2012 at 13:15, Jay Donnaway wrote:
> 
> > Any ideas on a way to add a brake interlock to the Zilla, Curtis or other
> > controllers without the problems of freqent main contactor cycling?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Zilla in its normal operation, does not cycle the main contactor every 
time you let up on the accelerator. When the accelerator resistance drops 
below 50 ohms, the controller shuts down the motor, but the main contactor 
is still close.

In startup, the main contactor must be open, main battery power on the input 
side of the contactor, and the accelerator resistance at 0 ohms. Pressing 
on the accelerator until the resistance gets above 50 ohms, will turn on the 
motor controller to the motor.

This procedures prevents the motor to run if the accelerator linkage does 
not return to 0 ohms, in my case I had the floor mat laying on the 
accelerator pedal which took me sometime to figure that one out.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Stockton" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, April 13, 2012 11:52 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Brake-Throttle override




> > Jay Donnaway wrote:
> >
> > > I've noticed that the Soliton includes such programming, but Zilla does
> > > not. Any ideas on a way to add a brake interlock to the Zilla, Curtis
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Why dont you use the throttle pedal that has a 0-5k pot and 2 wire n/o switch
in it. It will do all you are asking with quality and no cables or micky
mouse connections from front to rear. Just like production cars, drive by
wire. Simple as that.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Brake-Throttle-override-tp4555452p4556366.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
Hash: SHA1


> I would suggest that instead of opening the throttle signal line when
> the brake is pressed, you instead use the brake switch to place a
> small value resistor in parallel with the throttle pot. This will
> limit the maximum throttle command to a low value when the brake is
> depressed...

This will work if the controller is working. However, if your controller
fails ON, adding resistance to the POT signal won't help anything, but
opening a main contractor will save the day...

Jay
-----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
Version: GnuPG v1.4.10 (GNU/Linux)
Comment: Using GnuPG with Mozilla - http://enigmail.mozdev.org/

iEYEARECAAYFAk+IyvgACgkQSWJjSgPNbM+QYQCfZpkd/wlyQ3UaNLQz9Ck/5WtK
1pQAoJPhvbUhbeW+1U6+ZFHkJG2SpjX+
=SCCq
-----END PGP SIGNATURE-----

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've got my Curtis set up so that the main contactor relay latches closed
when you hit the throttle ( using the potbox microswitch) and stays closed
until you hit the brakes ( or, turn off the ignition switch)

. So, the contactor does cycle open and closed, but not very often. I
don't see this contactor cycling as a problem. Since there ( generally) no
current flowing, there is no contactor contact wear. And, the noise is
barely noticeable. it was easy to do it this way with a couple of relays.

With this setup, if there is a "controller full on" failure, using the
brakes will de-power the controller and let you stop safely. And, if you
hit the brakes and throttle at the same time, the main contactor will stay
open.

Phil Marino



> Jay Donnaway <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I've noticed that the Soliton includes such programming, but Zilla does
> > not. Any ideas on a way to add a brake interlock to the Zilla, Curtis or
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 13 Apr 2012 at 20:52, Jay Summet wrote:
> 
> > > What are the problems of frequent main contactor cycling?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>> What are the problems of frequent main contactor cycling?
> They wear out...

I suppose they might. But the rated life is a million cycles at no load 
(which is how the contactor will operate if switched with the potbox 
switch).

How long is that? Let's say you switch it once a minute. 1 million 
minutes is 16,667 hours. Driving at an average of 30 mph, that's 500,000 
miles! Seems pretty unlikely to wear out.

Now, if you don't have a precharge resistor, the main contactor would be 
switching current when it closes. That would shorten its life considerably.
-- 
If we knew what we were doing, it wouldn't be called research, would it?
-- Albert Einstein
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart at earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jay Summet wrote:
> 
> > This will work if the controller is working. However, if your controller
> > fails ON, adding resistance to the POT signal won't help anything, but
> ...


----------

